# 10 point



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

With this snow and cold weather we got this weekend I figured the deer would be putting the feed bag on. So thankfully I work for a guy that hunts and had no problem letting me out a hour early on Friday. I get up in to my box blind at 3 and it wasn't till 4:30 I started seeing deer a small 6 point was first followed by a spike. Then a few minutes later a small 8 point shows up and runs the spike off. The 6 and 8 spar they put a on a fun little show then they give up and continue to eat. I see another deer coming from my right it almost down the hill about to jump the creek that's when I see it's a shooter. The bow is already up and ready at this point. He gets to about 30 yards and I see it's a buck I call flyer because of a big kicker on one of his g2 he comes the rest of the way in and noses the smaller ones around for a bit then settles down. He turns broadside for me and I see the arrow go right where I needed it. The buck runs off they way he came. I lose home behind a couple trees so I figured he was dead or standing there. I look at my phone and its 4:52. I text my moms boyfriend friend to come down at 5:30 and help me out. So I'm still in the stand watching the area I last seen the buck. One of the smaller ones makes its way to where I think the buck I shot is. It looks like he's looking at something and smelling something so i figured my buck was dead. So the little buck moves on and I get down to look for sign. Find my arrow and follow the deers trail in the snow. Now there was not one drop of blood so I just followed his trail. He's right where I thought he was but he's not dead so I cock another and get about 20 yards away from him. Now I would usually go up and take care of business with my knife but he looked like he was gonna run. So I sent another arrow in to the sweet spot. Buck jumps up and runs maybe 20 yards and falls over. So my deer season is over after 25 days and 80+hours in a stand I tagged out with both of my deer in a week. Thanks for reading my story and lets bring on the ICE.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice buck and story.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I love hunting in the snow!
great deer! CONGRATS and thanks for sharing your hunt.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on a nice buck. love hunting the snow but down here in SW OH it isn't happening yet.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

spent the weekend hunting up in northern Indiana. didn't have any luck but had a beautiful time hunting in the snow. my favorite time to be in the woods. congrats on your deer. and thanks for sharing your hunt with us.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job on a very nice buck and your doe as well. 
Plenty of good freezer meat...ENJOY!

I too love hunting in the snow. But as DLarrick posted, haven't had any accumulation this way yet. Hopefully soon. Would love to have some on the ground for BP season.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Great job on a very nice buck and your doe as well.
> Plenty of good freezer meat...ENJOY!
> 
> I too love hunting in the snow. But as DLarrick posted, haven't had any accumulation this way yet. Hopefully soon. Would love to have some on the ground for BP season.


we don't get much snow here in east central Indiana for hunting season. but we had a good 6" up north where we were hunting this weekend. I would love to have seen a buck like the one the op got. I would have plenty of summer sausage to eat and a big head on the wall, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice buck congrats!


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice deer and story congrats. Well no shortage of snow up here in lake cty we have over 2 ft.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Sweet looking rack! Congrats!


----------

